

Two iPhones Strapped to a Rocket - soicanfly
http://diegocalderon.info/2013/05/08/rocket-phone/

======
headShrinker
Video recorded on an iPhone is not viewable on an iPhone?

~~~
soicanfly
?? sorry try this link <http://youtu.be/KSowEzGPf5U>

~~~
headShrinker
I must say, the pay out was good! That was really cool. I used to build and
fly rockets. I forgot how much fun they are.

------
BaconJuice
Can you give me some context? why was this done?

~~~
soicanfly
Basically for fun. Over the next few weeks I'm going to try and put together
more posts of how I did it and why, but this is what I have so far.

